# Same sprayer for lawn herbicides as plants?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Who uses the same sprayer for herbicides as you do for spraying your ornamental plants? Anyone ever had a problem?

Let's say you spray an herbicide. The next time, you spray something innocuous like a bio product. After a couple of fills with the bio product, would you still be hesitant and concerned about residual herbicide? Or would you feel ok spraying your plants (foliarly) at that point? I did this last week. Hoping nothing bad happens.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I don't. I have 3 sprayers that I use:

* Chapin 20V 4 gallon backpack for broadcast applications: prodiamine, PGR, FAS, Serenade, insecticides, etc.

* Chapin 2 gallon hand can (labeled: LAWN) for spot spayed herbicides: 2,4-D, triclopyr, quinclorac, etc.

* Another Chapin 2 gallon hand can (not labeled) for spraying the fruit trees and ornamentals with fungicides and other concoctions. Mostly immunox, triazicide and neem oil.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I have two sprayers. One is a two gallon pump up sprayer and the other is a 31 gallon pull behind. The two gallon is for smaller areas and of course the pull behind is for large areas. A few weeks ago I used the pull behind to spray glyphosate on a friends gravel parking lot. When finished we rinsed out the tank and I sprayed my lawn with a fungicide app. Never had any issues. A quick rinse of the tank is enough to take care of most any residual herbicide left over.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I keep my stuff separate between what could kill my lanw vs what it cant. Round up gets it's own sprayer. I do triple flush them when I'm done.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I used the same 2 gallon pump tank on trees and shrubs spraying imidacloprid as I did a few weeks prior with roundup. I did this on Sunday, and even with triple-rinse and leaving water in it, I still am nervous. I will have almost $1k worth of landscaping to replace if there are ill effects.

Afterwards I used a sharpie and wrote on the can NO HERBICIDE. I'll let you know if I see any adverse signs in a few days.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah over time I have evolved into about 4 sprayers. One is a permanent liquid fertilizer for my flower beds (and dead spots in lawn sometimes). Then I sort of divide everything up between the really bad stuff that could kill grass and everything else. I also have a separate roundup 1 gal tank.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.

The beginning of last year, I only had one sprayer...the 3 gallon Chapin handheld...which I never filled all the way because it's awkward when full. I marked off lines for 1/2, 1, 1.5, and 2 gallons on it with a marker.

Then I picked up a 1 gallon Chapin sometime last year. Good thing, because the 3 gallon started leaking pressure soon after. Been using it mostly for spot watering, but also for spraying trees lately, but used it for herbicides last year when the 3-gallon failed. Technically this one should be used for shrubs. I haven't used herbicides in it for a long time. It doesn't have the flat fan tip nozzle, only the cone adjustable one.

About 2 months ago, I took apart, cleaned, and lubricated the 3 gallon, and it's working again.

I then bought another 1 gallon with the intention to use it only for Roundup. Since I haven't sprayed roundup yet, it currently has Triclopyr in it. It's a real cheap Chapin...I didn't realize until after it doesn't have a pressure release valve. So you have to plan ahead when spraying. The 3 gallon model has one that prevents the tank contents from spraying out when you release the pressure. The other 1-gallon sprayer's valve sprays it at you.

Then a few days ago, I ordered the 4 gallon backpack, which I haven't used yet.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Green said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The beginning of last year, I only had one sprayer...the 3 gallon Chapin handheld...which I never filled all the way because it's awkward when full. I marked off lines for 1/2, 1, 1.5, and 2 gallons on it with a marker.
> 
> ...


That's probsbly all you need. One thing I've learned is to not get wrapped up in having every single piece of equipment you need and just get out there and mow/do the work. You develop habits and eventually the answer becomes very clear whether you need something (like another sprayer) or not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Green for the small 1 gallon that sprays at you. I use a shop towel and wrap around the screw portion when I'm opening it to prevent getting all sprayed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Two sprayers.

4 gallon backpack for all herbicides and 2 gallon hand one for glyphosate. I only single flush after using each. Although I do actually spray the inside of the tank as well afterward and then dump. I'm not worried about a minute amount of Tenacity getting mixed in with Prodiamine or 2,4D.

When I spray perennials/ornamentals I just buy the ready to spray version.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I also have several sprayers. I use my Spreader-Mate push sprayer for most blanket applications (things like PGR, pre-emergent, iron, etc.)

For spot spraying I either use the Chapin 63985 20V Backpack Sprayer or the Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries. I like these because both will accept TeeJet nozzles. :thumbup:

​
For non-selective spot spraying I keep a cheap Chapin 20002 2-Gallon Poly Sprayer around. This one usually has a little glyphosate mixed up in it for spot spraying weeds that pop up in mulched beds, sidewalk cracks, etc. The wand/adjustable nozzle is junk if you're looking for precision, but it works fine for what I use it for.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Green for the small 1 gallon that sprays at you. I use a shop towel and wrap around the screw portion when I'm opening it to prevent getting all sprayed.


Yeah, I try to do something similar...when I remember. Or point it away.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> or the Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries.
> ​


My 3-gallon is the same series as your 2-gallon, but came with a stainless steel wand. And obviously, I now have the same backpack sprayer as many others here, yourself included.



Ware said:


> For non-selective spot spraying I keep a cheap Chapin 20002 2-Gallon Poly Sprayer around. This one usually has a little glyphosate mixed up in it for spot spraying weeds that pop up in mulched beds, sidewalk cracks, etc. The wand/adjustable nozzle is junk if you're looking for precision, but it works fine for what I use it for.


That looks like the same one I got for the glyphosate, but in the 1 gallon version.

On the other one, the 1 gallon with the release valve, I actually kind of like the nozzle. It seems to be an air induction nozzle, maybe. (Not sure, as I'm new to all this technical stuff.) It acts like a water gun that's adjustable from a stream to a cone...nice for spraying low trees.

Do you keep it just for glyphosate?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> ...That looks like the same one I got for the glyphosate, but in the 1 gallon version.
> 
> On the other one, the 1 gallon with the release valve, I actually kind of like the nozzle. It seems to be an air induction nozzle, maybe. (Not sure, as I'm new to all this technical stuff.) It acts like a water gun that's adjustable from a stream to a cone...nice for spraying low trees.
> 
> Do you keep it just for glyphosate?


Yeah, the nozzle works fine for what I use it for, but for someone focusing on calibrated applications I would typically steer them away from anything with an adjustable nozzle. For less sensitive applications it works great. :thumbup:

I mostly use that cheap sprayer for glyphosate, but occasionally mix up a little Sethoxydim if I'm spraying around ornamentals. It will kill grass, but is safe to use around things like trees, shrubs, ornamentals and ground covers. It is great for when I get some stray bermuda stolons growing amidst my shrubs. :thumbup:


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

> For spot spraying I either use the Chapin 63985 20V Backpack Sprayer or the Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries. I like these because both will accept TeeJet nozzles. :thumbup:


I'm going to have to replace my pump sprayer soon. It's a cheap one I bought at Lowe's 10+ years ago but is about worn out. How long is the wand on the 2 gallon ProSeries? Do you know if you can buy extensions? I'm 6'3" so I prefer a fairly long wand. Bending over to do a lot of spraying kills my back.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> I'm going to have to replace my pump sprayer soon. It's a cheap one I bought at Lowe's 10+ years ago but is about worn out. How long is the wand on the 2 gallon ProSeries? Do you know if you can buy extensions? I'm 6'3" so I prefer a fairly long wand. Bending over to do a lot of spraying kills my back.


The stainless steel wand is 18" long. I'm average height, and I feel like if I were 4 inches taller, it would actually work better for blanket sprays. Sometimes I actually hold it up a little higher for that reason. The plastic one is the same length, but it's not as rigid. Really changes the feel. I'm not sure if you can get extensions in stainless.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> > For spot spraying I either use the  Chapin 63985 20V Backpack Sprayer or the Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries. I like these because both will accept TeeJet nozzles. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to replace my pump sprayer soon. It's a cheap one I bought at Lowe's 10+ years ago but is about worn out. How long is the wand on the 2 gallon ProSeries? Do you know if you can buy extensions? I'm 6'3" so I prefer a fairly long wand. Bending over to do a lot of spraying kills my back.


I'm 6' tall don't have any problems with those wands. TeeJet nozzle performance charts are based on 20" nozzle height, so for calibration purposes I try to stick to that. The only time I would run the nozzle down closer to the ground would be with a non-selective herbicide where I wanted to minimize overspray. :thumbup:

ETA: The specs say it uses a 20-inch extension wand. Both the backpack and the 2gal sprayer I linked use the same wand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They are nice wands. I like them because they are poly (lightweight) and you can unscrew the cap and drop in a TeeJet fan nozzle like the XR10004 or TT11004, which are great for contact products - or something like the AI11004 or TTI11004 for soil applied/systemic products (like liquid pre-emergent).


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Green and Ware, thanks for the info. My lawn is 1/2 acre so any type of blanket spray gets the pull behind. The pump up is mostly used for spot spraying selectives in the lawn in which case I like the nozzle to be 6 to 8 inches above the target weed and I just bump the trigger. I do use it occasionally to spray glyphosate in a couple small areas behind my fence where the pull behind isn't practical and I don't need spot on precision. This one looks to be much better quality and only slightly more expensive than the cheap one I have now. Might give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> Green and Ware, thanks for the info. My lawn is 1/2 acre so any type of blanket spray gets the pull behind. The pump up is mostly used for spot spraying selectives in the lawn in which case I like the nozzle to be 6 to 8 inches above the target weed and I just bump the trigger. I do use it occasionally to spray glyphosate in a couple small areas behind my fence where the pull behind isn't practical and I don't need spot on precision. This one looks to be much better quality and only slightly more expensive than the cheap one I have now. Might give it a try. Thanks!


You're welcome. Now you've got a guy 3" shorter than you and another guy 6" shorter, and both say it works ok for us for blanket sprays. I doubt another 3 inches makes much difference.

LCN is apparently the same height as me, so when I want to see the hand position on a piece of equipment for a person who is 5'9, I just take a look at his videos. If it fits him, it should work the same for me. Take a look at his, or @Ware's videos, and then mentally add the height you need to...or maybe there's someone else in the bunch who has videos who is 6'3, but I'm not *aware* (@Ware...no pun intended with your name; just kind of happened!).


----------

